

Downtown Project Buys 100 Teslas To Launch Project 100 - joecurry
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/02/downtown-project-buys-100-tesla-model-ss-to-launch-project-100-a-car-sharing-service-in-las-vegas/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+techcrunch%2Fstartups+(TechCrunch+%C2%BB+Startups)

======
ptio
Interview about the project: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQJ22TLBCiM>

